# got any sex tips to share?



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

lol, you are about to learn "side to side" 

side to side is a blowjob technique i learned from a gay friend. you basically like get their dick as far down your throat as you can so the base is at your lips. then move your head side to side kind of slowly putting pressure on their shaft with the sides of your mouth like the sides of your lips. you can move up a little while you do it if you'd like and end it by licking under and around the tip. just like a little exursion from sucking on it like just in and out. guys seem to really like it.

do you have any sex tips to share?


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

use tabasco sauce to spice up the night


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Nabbit said:


> use tabasco sauce to spice up the night


lol


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

@Nabbit what do you do with the tabasco sauce?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Yup, don't date much younger guys just use them for sex. 

Other than that, the balls need some loving too. Make sure you give them a good stroking/licking while you're at it.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Yup, don't date much younger guys just use them for sex.
> 
> Other than that, the balls need some loving too. Make sure you give them a good stroking/licking while you're at it.


yes.  another mind-blowing supposedly trick i know - right when they are about to cum - cradle their balls in your hand and put like really firm pressure on the base of it with the side of your index finger low like where it meets your palm. it'll make them explode. i think that one came from an issue of Cosmo magazine. tested and proven tip.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Male (oral) > breathe through the nose.
Female (oral) > breathe through the mouth.

Gag reflex™ flares up when male specimen(s) get too excited and force the head down at random. It's a love/hate relationship for me when they do that without warning, since it throws my control off.

Silicone oil is amazing.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

Relax and stop fretting. If you're super 'skilled/ talented' it can be a turn on for them, and if you're super 'unskilled/ inexperienced' then it can also be a turn on for them. So long as you both like each other and want to spend time with one another, then it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

For crying out loud, only use silicone based lube for anal, never water based.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Make your woman feel like one.


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)

Here's the best tip you'll get from me: Ask your partner what they like! And then tell them what you like! I'm thinking I'll definitely do this before I'm married. It's all good finding a compatible personality and all, but I have to know if bedroom compatibility is also there.

It's a good idea to know what's on the table right away instead of getting really far and regretting waiting so long.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes! If you watch too much porn guys... remember, most of it is BS when it comes to pleasing a female. There is a time and place for hard and fast.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Remember to have some every now & then. These things slip your mind all too easily.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Treat sex like dancing or music. A lot of these techniques will come naturally, and you can experiment without it having to be so conscious. You'll intuitively learn things and apply them.

And if the focus is on rhythm, it's hard to go wrong. Unless you're totally out of sync, in which case that can be good to know above all else. To either try to fix before technique, or just move on from.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Yes! If you watch too much porn guys... remember, most of it is BS when it comes to pleasing a female. There is a time and place for hard and fast.


What is that time and place in your opinion?

Curious.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Veggie said:


> What is that time and place in your opinion?
> 
> Curious.


A quickie out in a public place. Not seeing each other for a while and just tearing at clothes to have them inside...a wall, vehicle, ground.... *shrugs* I am not saying it should not be incorporated in the bedroom either. It is just not that gratifying to me if that is their only speed. I get off more with a slower pace that amplifies sensations.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> A quickie out in a public place. Not seeing each other for a while and just tearing at clothes to have them inside...a wall, vehicle, ground.... *shrugs* I am not saying it should not be incorporated in the bedroom either. It is just not that gratifying to me if that is their only speed. I get off more with a slower pace that amplifies sensations.


That sounds more like porn to me though honestly, haha. I feel like when they take the time to film it in a bedroom there does tend to be a different speed.

Maybe porn tends to imitate life and our desires more than we think? lol.

Do you even really watch porn?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Veggie said:


> That sounds more like porn to me though honestly, haha. I feel like when they take the time to film it in a bedroom there does tend to be a different speed.
> 
> Maybe porn tends to imitate life and our desires more than we think? lol.
> 
> Do you even really watch porn?


Not really anymore. I have since I was young (my dad should have hid it better) and made money off just pushing play on it...a story I am not sharing on here. lol No, I am not spitting on a cock or vice versa. If people like that fine but that is not imitating my real life. How many of the chicks do you see that actually get off in most porns? That is how I judge it. I am a porn snob though and when I do watch it ~ it is not (type)something I necessary want to do myself.

I prefer mental stimulation over visual.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Not really anymore. I have since I was young (my dad should have hid it better) and made money off just pushing play on it...a story I am not sharing on here. lol No, I am not spitting on a cock or vice versa. If people like that fine but that is not imitating my real life. How many of the chicks do you see that actually get off in most porns? That is how I judge it. I am a porn snob though and when I do watch it ~ it is not (type)something I necessary want to do myself.
> 
> I prefer mental stimulation over visual.


I don't know either, in terms of how many get off, but I get off on watching it, and in similar sex that I see sometimes, depending on the person and situation.

I prefer both, though I think I'm more visual than a lot of women I know. Still though, if there's a mental block in place there, it will kinda ruin it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Veggie said:


> I prefer both, though I think I'm more visual than a lot of women I know. Still though, if there's a mental block in place there, it will kinda ruin it.


Same : )


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Penny said:


> yes, you are right. there's more to guys than just there dicks. what's more important is how they treat you.


Yes treat penny like a slave


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Yes treat penny like a slave


now youre getting me all hot and bothered again


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Form a deep and trusting connection with your partner so that physical intimacy is just an extension of a connection you already have rather than a connecting-building action in itself.


----------



## Looniemoon (Jul 31, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Moral of the story is ~ I do not listen well? h:


Ha! And to think that my interpretation was that my devilish tongue doesn't always translate very well. : P That, and if a literal version is super X-rated then the figurative G-rated version is going to need a lot of ducks. roud:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> beer


I would never stand in the way of someones preference lol What if the chick shows up with already seasoned and steamed crab legs and a 12 pack of your fav beer?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> No, beer is for chicken, go to your room and think about what you just did!


Actually, a Chardonnay or pinot grigio is for chicken. h: I do not drink beer anymore. Now ~ you go to your room and think about what you did :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> No, beer is for always, thank you for coming to my TED talk.
> 
> edit: Oh, except for driving and operating machinery.


For you~ yes.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looniemoon said:


> Ha! And to think that my interpretation was that my devilish tongue doesn't always translate very well. : P That, and if a literal version is super X-rated then the figurative G-rated version is going to need a lot of ducks. roud:


: )

Is there a chapter 2?


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Stick em with the pointy end


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> What if the chick shows up with already seasoned and steamed crab legs and a 12 pack of your fav beer?


That'd be acceptable.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Actually, a Chardonnay or pinot grigio is for chicken. h: I do not drink beer anymore. Now ~ you go to your room and think about what you did :laughing:


Drink?! I am talking about beer battered chicken! Go to my room and think about what we'll do!


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tropes said:


> Drink?! I am talking about beer battered chicken! Go to my room and think about what we'll do!


lol Knitting? Organizing your closet? I lack imagination. Help with my thinking part. h: Have you heard of beer can chicken?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I got one from a bumper sticker: make awkward sexual advances not war.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Sex advice from Nietzsche.


I would buy a book with this title...


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Stopping By Woods said:


> I would buy a book with this title...


What about subscribe to a YouTube channel? I'm thinking of making a YouTube channel


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> What about subscribe to a YouTube channel? I'm thinking of making a YouTube channel


Possibly...have you an existing channel?

I was just thinking how cool it would be to have this on a book shelf, and then watch people's responses...

Beyond Good and Evil - check 
Thus Spoke Zarathustra - check
etc
Sex advice from Nietzsche - !


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Possibly...have you an existing channel?
> 
> I was just thinking how cool it would be to have this on a book shelf, and then watch people's responses...
> 
> ...


That would look funny in the background of a cartoon strip! 

No I don't have a channel. I don't have a video camera so I would only be able to capture audio. I also don't know anything about editing. 

However I'm sure if I was passionate, and I had the resources, my content would be amazing. However, YouTube itself would probably seek to bring me down because they don't want another person who has the ability to bring them down having any power over them whatsoever in terms of influence. That's just something I've struggled with all my life - people in power being afraid of my 'potential' whilst those who know me get angry at me for not applying myself because I have so much 'potential' - yet not believing these 'conspiracy theories' I have about those in power because they,like so many others, fall prey to the grand marketing scheme brought onto them by those who currently have the power and psychpathically rule the earth. Which obviously needs to stop at some point or we won't live any longer. So somehow I'll have to come up with a master plan to untangle the web of power monopolies have over the people of the world and replace it with content designed to inspire instead of replace the passions inside of the people who have a birthright to exist and rule this planet properly. 

That was a long sentence! Foreshadowing perhaps? I wonder if I can make YouTube videos from prison.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Sage advice: Facesitting is always a good option and reasonable pastime


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@WritingLove That song was not at all what I was expecting it to be......


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> For more tips on how to make love to @*WritingLove* ? You want those?


I'll take whatever provided. Does it have an index or table of contents? I will need to see a sort in order of intensity, value, partner availability and the need and cost of accessories. If th0se are not available, I'll make it my task to work on it. Speaking of partners, are th0se within grasp or must I rely on virtual ... or is do-it-yourself included? TIA.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> I'll take whatever provided. Does it have an index or table of contents? I will need to see a sort in order of intensity, value, partner availability and the need and cost of accessories. If th0se are not available, I'll make it my task to work on it. Speaking of partners, are th0se within grasp or must I rely on virtual ... or is do-it-yourself included? TIA.


It's a work in progress.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> I guess it depends on individual taste. Some wouldn't like it. Personally, I don't mind.


Men also have a tendency to claim that they don't like it when in fact they do like it a lot.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> Men also have a tendency to claim that they don't like it when in fact they do like it a lot.


?????????????

Wtf?

NO!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> You have the folder too? :wink:


Wtf are you planning to do to me in 2040 

Why 2040? I would be bald by then


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@WritingLove Don't worry. I won't hurt you or your precious bald head.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

WritingLove said:


> Wtf are you planning to do to me in 2040
> 
> Why 2040? I would be bald by then


Do you have a round head? People with round heads can pull of bald. I used to go bald for awhile in my teens but my head is square and longish and I was not pulling it off.

Also my head is trying to sync
"When I was 55 it was a very good year, a very good year for" 
with
"When I'll be 55, if men is still alive, if women can survive, they might find..."

(I'll be 55 in 2040)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@WritingLove You hurt my feelings. I TOLD you the significance of 2040 already. Thomas Merton? The End of the World as we know it? Ring any bells?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

WritingLove said:


> ?????????????
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> NO!


See what I mean.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

DudeGuy said:


> See what I mean.


Yeah I see what you mean. It's not a no means yes situation. It's a no means no situation.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Tropes said:


> Do you have a round head? People with round heads can pull of bald. I used to go bald for awhile in my teens but my head is square and longish and I was not pulling it off.
> 
> Also my head is trying to sync
> "When I was 55 it was a very good year, a very good year for"
> ...


No, it's not round. And my hair is amazing. It's my best feature.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@WritingLove Like spun silk?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> @WritingLove You hurt my feelings. I TOLD you the significance of 2040 already. Thomas Merton? The End of the World as we know it? Ring any bells?


So you're saying you'd only fuck me if I'm the last man standing? 

Isn't that how you lose at musical chairs though?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> @WritingLove Like spun silk?


No like hair


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> So you're saying you'd only fuck me if I'm the last man standing?
> 
> Isn't that how you lose at musical chairs though?


If that's what you got out of it, I can't help you with your interpretation.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> If that's what you got out of it, I can't help you with your interpretation.


2040 is a long time from now and situations are pretty negative as it is. Add another 20 years of decline and what's left but... disease and famine?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Tropes said:


> (I'll be 55 in 2040)


We're close in age.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> 2040 is a long time from now and situations are pretty negative as it is. Add another 20 years of decline and what's left but... disease and famine?


At least we'll have each other. Famished and diseased, but still.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> At least we'll have each other. Famished and diseased, but still.


Yeah after 20 years of waiting


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> Yeah after 20 years of waiting


Hey, don't blame me. I didn't write the script.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> Hey, don't blame me. I didn't write the script.


The script is meant to be broken


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> The script is meant to be broken


Yeah. I know. And I already know how I'm supposed to break it. By not talking to you anymore. Want that?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> Yeah. I know. And I already know how I'm supposed to break it. By not talking to you anymore. Want that?


Go ahead


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> Go ahead


I hate you. 

Wait. 

I mean, I love you.

Ah, just fuck you.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> With a nice red wine +++


Pleb. There's plenty of white wines going awsum with grilled meat too.

If you're fucking a partner that doesn't react. Throw around, fuck the person standing against the wall.. the act of moving out the bed while fucking "a dead body" makes it... guess what... ALIVE, yaaay!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

AnneM said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


Hug?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

WritingLove said:


> Hug?


Yes.

:hugs:


----------



## KasKas19 (Jul 29, 2017)

Moaning while pleasuring your partner is super hot. Always do that. And dirty talk is great.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Pleb. There's plenty of white wines going awsum with grilled meat too.


Duh... I do not like it that way though. Grilled meat(any filet/steak) is best paired with red wine.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> guys love getting their tits licked but are too afraid to ask.


That they have to ask....


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Yeah, Thomas Merton got himself a fine little nurse in her early twenties when he was 51. I mean, all those sponge baths and massages apparently make you forget temporarily that you're a monk. Who could blame him? Not me. Not me.


Speaking of giving someone a sponge bath, I think that would be pretty sensual. This should be one of the list of tips.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Is it difficult to have sex in the shower? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Is it difficult to have sex in the shower?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nope if you can do it standing. Just be careful of the wet floor though


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Speaking of giving someone a sponge bath, I think that would be pretty sensual. This should be one of the list of tips.


I agree... a bubble bath (deep tub) and washing each other is hot!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I agree... a bubble bath (deep tub) and washing each other is hot!


Yup! Shower sex is one of my top sexual fantasies and ranks pretty high on the sex category of my bucket list. 

One day h:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> Yup! Shower sex is one of my top sexual fantasies and ranks pretty high on the sex category of my bucket list.
> 
> One day h:


Yep one day Crow!!!! What all is on the list?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Yep one day Crow!!!! What all is on the list?


That list of mine is super long but I'll give you some of the stuff on that list I want to experience one day which includes sex positions and other things.

-anal
-foreplay
-doggy
-sex with oil as a lubricant
-cowgirl both regular and reverse
-prone bone
-bj
-assjob
-boobjob
-handjob
-banging a girl with sweet curves and a hot ass
-creampie
-cumming on the face also the ass but not at the same time XD
-missionary
-shower sex like I mentioned earlier
-sex on the beach
-sex in public maybe
-cosplay sex
-threesome+foursome
-orgie
-double assjob
-dry humping
-sex with clothes on

That's just a few of em h:


----------



## MrPlutonium (Jul 22, 2019)

Perhaps learning to suck and lick it plus some other nasty cock suckin skills has been a great advice for your bitch ass


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Just don't die.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Try not to get HIV. If you do, share this information with others.


----------

